# 32 children in daycare with carbon monoxide poisoning in Pennsylvania



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Last i heard they were all doing well in hospital. Good news, close call.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Last i heard they were all doing well in hospital. Good news, close call.


They must be required to have a CO detector. . . I bet they lose a lot of customers if they are found to be negligent.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh, come on. . .!!!!!! No detector not required, yet!






Allentown, Pennsylvania day care carbon monoxide leak sickens multiple children | 6abc.com


Multiple children have been sickened after a carbon monoxide leak at a day care in Allentown, Pennsylvania.




6abc.com


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> They must be required to have a CO detector. . . I bet they lose a lot of customers if they are found to be negligent.


The daycare worker, manager, whatever, interviewed said she thought they had a CO2 detector. So there you go.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

FM3 said:


> The daycare worker, manager, whatever, interviewed said she thought they had a CO2 detector. So there you go.


She would have been stupid to say anything else to the media.


----------

